# WTB wall tent



## lefty8 (Nov 28, 2020)

I have been looking at getting a decent wall tent that won’t break the bank. what size do you guys like to have for not only hunting but family camping trips. I keep looking at company size references and they put couches and tables in theirs and claim it can only sleep three haha just curious what size people go with and why


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you looked at Luxe?

It’s not a conventional “wall tent” but you can get a hot tent that you can put a stove in and spend less than a canvas wall tent.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just sold a Montana Canvas 10X14 wall tent with the frame, stove and pipe, extended rain fly for $1200. 


They're nothing like your light weight tents and once you set them up, you don't want to break camp the next day. They are designed for longer stays and can handle wind, rain, snow like no other. I've woken up to 12" of snow on the ground and I didn't know it had snowed during the night. 


I had a chunk of carpet I laid over the floor liner, and between that, the canvas fly, and the stove with a couple chunks of coal burning, it could be freezing cold outside and inside it was a balmy 70 degrees. The coal would last all night and just a few split logs in the morning to make it real toasty getting up. 


Many poker games were played in that tent over the years!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Kodiak Canvas 10x14 $599 cabela's .


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

pollo70 said:


> Kodiak Canvas 10x14 $599 cabela's .


https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/kodiak-canvas-flex-bow-deluxe-8-person-tent

Shows $649.99 right now. And it's not even the super deluxe model. The newer super deluxe models have triangle windows on each side for ventilation. And putting a stove in these is not really possible without making modifications.

So while I have one of these on my wish list, it really doesn't offer the same abilities as a wall tent.

Lefty, once you start putting cots, gear and a stove in a wall tent, if that is what you are planning to do, the space disappears pretty quickly. I've got 5 in my family and I wasn't going to go under a 14x16, but would probably prefer the 16x20 if we were going to try to have a table in there for cooking/eating/playing.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

My Son bought ours 2 years ago on sale and yes no stove I forgot to mention that we use a heater buddy with a carbon monoxide detector in ours with some ventilation it stays nice and toasty so you would need the bigger outfitter tent for the stove keep shopping you should find one that suits you


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I looked at Wall tents, and they are really nice for sure. I have set them up before, and they are kind of a pain in the a$$ really. I opted for the Kodiak 10x14 and have been happy with it so far. Like Pollo mentioned, a buddy heater works great. So much easier to set up and pack up. Competitive Edge has the best price, and if you are local you can pick it up yourself and save even more money. They have the 10x14 Deluxe for $589.
https://www.competitiveedgeproducts...ft-6014-8-person-Deluxe-Canvas-Tent_p_18.html


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> I looked at Wall tents, and they are really nice for sure. I have set them up before, and they are kind of a pain in the a$$ really. I opted for the Kodiak 10x14 and have been happy with it so far. Like Pollo mentioned, a buddy heater works great. So much easier to set up and pack up. Competitive Edge has the best price, and if you are local you can pick it up yourself and save even more money. They have the 10x14 Deluxe for $589.
> https://www.competitiveedgeproducts...ft-6014-8-person-Deluxe-Canvas-Tent_p_18.html


 Same one we have Fowlmouth we also bought 2 cots for big boys! and a small fold up table we place in the middle "home away from home".


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I looked at Wall tents, and they are really nice for sure. I have set them up before, and they are kind of a pain in the a$$ really. I opted for the Kodiak 10x14 and have been happy with it so far. Like Pollo mentioned, a buddy heater works great. So much easier to set up and pack up. Competitive Edge has the best price, and if you are local you can pick it up yourself and save even more money. They have the 10x14 Deluxe for $589.
> https://www.competitiveedgeproducts...ft-6014-8-person-Deluxe-Canvas-Tent_p_18.html


Fowlmouth, I like the pool noodles on the awning lines! I used survey tape on the lines before selling the Wall Tent. Also....A good friend of mine uses a Springbar tent all the time. He has made a ridgepole with supporting legs for it at the ends that hold it in place about 12" above the canvas. He stretches a heavy duty tarp over the entire tent for a rain fly. It's held up in a few good rain storms and snow.


----------



## GooseGoose (Sep 21, 2017)

I love my Kodiak Tent! They do have a better deal than was listed. 

I would recommend getting the tarp too it is perfect for it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know about everyone else with Buddy Heaters but they say right on them that 7k is their limit. I have had issues with them multiple times at higher elevations. The big one with a full size propane tank does ok but still can have issues, but 1lb tanks are for sure out of the question.. Keep that in mind if you are going that route.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My Big Buddy is one of my all time favorite pieces of outdoor gear. I love that thing and its worked flawlessly for 15 years now. It gets the vast majority of its usage at 7700-8000ft on our favorite ice fishing lake.

I refill my green bottles, take 4 with us on a trip. Generally never burn more than a bottle and a half if we run it full steam all day. The other two are for emergency use if say, we got stranded and had to spend the night. I do have a 5lb small "bulk" bottle we have used occasionally (Got it off ksl for $10...what a steal)

Usually the biggest problem with the buddys is people use the wrong rubber hose to connect to a bulk tank. Propane reacts oddly to some types of rubber and it will leech oil out of the rubber and it then gets inside the metal tubing, solidifies and reduces or even blocks the passages. Its an easy fix to disassemble and let some carb cleaner soak in there then blow it out with an air gun, or just use the right hose to begin with.

I can see where some people may have issues at higher altitude with the low Oxygen sensor cutoff. Air gets thinner the higher you get... but i've never had any issue at 8k ft my self.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I refill my bottles too. It took me a bit to figure out a few tricks to get them all the way full. Hemostats to pull the valve stem and get the air out work great. I have a buddy heater hose and 5 gallon tank as well, just wonder if I need a filter for the hose?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I refill my bottles too. It took me a bit to figure out a few tricks to get them all the way full. Hemostats to pull the valve stem and get the air out work great. I have a buddy heater hose and 5 gallon tank as well, just wonder if I need a filter for the hose?


I made a refill adaptor that has a 90 degree elbow, so when the bulk bottle is completely upside down, the green bottle hangs perfectly vertical, inline with the bulk bottle. I have to be careful as you can fill a 1lb'er completely full... which is DANGROUS. They need a cavity inside to expand into. I've accidently had a couple green bottles leak from the overpressure valve in the summer when temps are higher. I'm much more careful now. A good scale is a necessity. I also put on brass caps to seal the top threads. I usually stack up the empties and refill them all in the spring / summer all at once.

The "filter" they sell for bulk hose usage really just traps the oil that can leech from poor quality hoses. They are a good idea, I have and use them... i screw them onto where the green bottles screw in.

If anyone has a buddy with fans (the new ones do NOT have fans... IdK why), they run at 6volts. You can get a cheap 12v to 6v adaptor off ebay for a few bucks, or even better grab a spare usb cable and a couple alligator clips and you can run the fan off of a USB charger at 5v. I usually have 12v batteries for the cameras when ice fishing so i went with the 12v to 6v converter... but later added a USB charge port to the 12v, lol... so I can run my fan either way now.

-DallanC


----------



## Jindra (12 mo ago)

Before choosing a tent, make sure you consider the following: where and under what conditions you will use the tent, how often you are planning to use the tent, how large you want it to be, how much luggage and equipment you carry. Don't forget to prioritize price or functionality. A wall tent must have solid walls and robust mechanisms to prevent it from collapsing. I got one from gearassistant.com and have been using it for three years now every summer when we go camping with friends.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> My Big Buddy is one of my all time favorite pieces of outdoor gear. I love that thing and its worked flawlessly for 15 years now. It gets the vast majority of its usage at 7700-8000ft on our favorite ice fishing lake.
> 
> I refill my green bottles, take 4 with us on a trip. Generally never burn more than a bottle and a half if we run it full steam all day. The other two are for emergency use if say, we got stranded and had to spend the night. I do have a 5lb small "bulk" bottle we have used occasionally (Got it off ksl for $10...what a steal)
> 
> ...


Since this thread popped up by a spam post... I never saw the reply. First experience was in the Henry's with the small tanks around 8,500ft. It worked, then it worked, then it did not work. Nothing like 14 degrees with no heater! The combo of the elevation, and the tempature was likely too much for that sensor. Night was fine as long as you stayed in the bag! (Side note for anyone ever reading this, a -25 rated quality canvas bag is a must have). 

Switched to the large tanks with the hose swap and proper hose/attachments. Tried it out in central Utah at ~10k (a little over) and had hit and miss success again.

Overall, they are still awesome to have especially sub 8k. However I always like to bring it up because when people start talking about cold weather camping - I like to throw out the potential disclaimer that relying on them for their only heat source could matter if they are at 10k. 


As for the "Tents" for future folks - I have had the pleasure of staying in very cold weather in the big boys Cabelas offer- I believe it is the Alaknak? Anyways, solid tent for the price and size. Run somewhere above $1k new. Not sure what a good canvas tent will run ya. Cons of it - that thin material is not as wind-proof as canvas. It flaps around like any other tent. We were lucky enough to have a monsoon roll through so I could tell you that. Also very loud in the rain (same monsoon). The one I was in already had some roof sag. Overall, it was a fun week in the mountain. The stove setup is great - but after relying on wood alone and getting up every night - coal is definitely the way to go. Always double check that your stove is rated for coal though.


----------

